# Thickest leather?



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

What is the thickest, most durable, leather that is available? I mean the stuff that shows no signs of wear after a few years, if done correctly? Also how does it stretch over seating and door panel surfaces? TIA


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Thickest leather? (Der Kommissar)*

up


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Thickest leather? (Der Kommissar)*

First of all, thick leather doesn't stretch well over anything.
Second, it doesn't matter how thick the leather is. It wears on the surface so you'll see wear just as quickly on thick leather as you do on thin leather.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Thickest leather? (G60Driver)*

The type of leather is more important than the thickness. Example a buffalo hide is going to be more durable than deer hide. Looking into Merc-Benz leather, not NAPA leather. You want durable your looking into a grainy leather not something silky smooth. Trust me I know what I'm talking about








If you have a nice bill fold I can get you in contact with some really good leather suppliers, like OEM benz stuff or better


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Thickest leather? (98passat21)*

That's what I'm talking about, something when put on seats correctly shows virtually no signs of wear.


----------

